# ladder guards



## 89992 (May 1, 2005)

I have had a ladder guard made to fit over the ladder to stop the thieves getting onto the roof, i measured the ladder then went to a small engineering firm to have it made fits perfect. fiamma make one but it cost about £48 i have not seen any others for sale, they said if anyone contacts them with sizes they could sort one out. contact BERNIE, on 0161 480 2858, at crosselys engineering, stockport cheshire. :idea:


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

Aluminium or galvanised steel?

____________________________________________________
*Steve 
aka A very wild....wild camper*
.
Click here for my van website!
.









_I do like a bit of feed back to my posts please_
____________________________________________________


----------



## 89992 (May 1, 2005)

I had mine made out of aluminium (light grade) for lightness, and it hooks at the top and in the middle and locked onto the ladder by two padlocks, i had to paint it white to match van. :roll:


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Before retirement, I used to be able to get hold of Stainless Steel and made a few from that, but since sources have dried up I make from 1/4" thick clear plastic, bend with a hot air gun round a pipe in the vice and it does the trick, it looks better than the SS/Ali ones and also stickers are protected from weather by being on the inside


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

dodger148 said:


> Before retirement, I used to be able to get hold of Stainless Steel and made a few from that, but since sources have dried up I make from 1/4" thick clear plastic, bend with a hot air gun round a pipe in the vice and it does the trick, it looks better than the SS/Ali ones and also stickers are protected from weather by being on the inside


Using 'plastic' is far more aesthetically pleasing, though I doubt its cheaper  I'd be interested to know what sort you used as there's quite a few 'indestructible' types on the market with varying prices. Every one thinks of Makrolon (Trade name) which is polycarbonate, this is the stuff riot shields are made from as you can hit it with axes hammers and so on with little effect, though if you spray it trikosomthing1.1.1 it literally shatters like the old toughened windscreens (so I found one day after spending ages making a very intricate guard and wanted to clean it) the latest product is polyurethane (I think it was polyurethane - will have to check) which is cheaper than the Makrolon product, and has almost the same excellent properties for robustness. Same as Makrolon, it can be bent in a folding press or with a heat gun.

If you decide to go to a B&Q type place, be very careful to check their products are shatter resistant as I have yet to find one.

Rather than the DIY route, here are some suppliers of industrial plastics like above are;

AMARI PLASTICS PLC
Tel 029 20762302
Cardiff based, but have a branch network in the UK

ROWLEY PLASTICS
Tel 01531 633700 
Independent
Based in Ledbury, Herefordshire

____________________________________________________
*Steve 
aka A very wild....wild camper*
.
Click here for my van website!
.









_I do like a bit of feed back to my posts please_
____________________________________________________


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Clear plastic? Interesting.

We have some concerns as we have a rear ladder. As we have a full width rear window we thought that a ladder cover wasn't feasible as it would block light and be an eyesore from within.

What sort of price would we have to pay for a clear plastic cover?


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

I have to admit Steve this would cost a bomb if you saw it (Comparing with what I pay for thinner stuff for frames instead of glass) but my neighbour was into industrial model making, and he provided the raw materials if I made him one.

I dont know the spec on that I can cut it with the usual plastic cutting blade in a stanley knife and its around 1/4" thick and hasnt faded since I fitted it. It hasnt faded or anything either with the light/UV etc

I have to think a bout a redesign as I have mounted a 2mtr Dual Band Radio aerial on the top step of the ladder and I have difficulty reaching it. Currently I stand on towbar and reach up but its a pain.


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Dont know Gill as I made it. But unlittered by stickers you would certainly see through mine if it was over window. I would look for an industrial model maker or plastics fabricator and get a price.


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

dodger148 said:


> Dont know Gill as I made it. But unlittered by stickers you would certainly see through mine if it was over window. I would look for an industrial model maker or plastics fabricator and get a price.


Its also used for machine guards etc. So any 'good' fabrication shop should be able to help.

Rowley Plastics have the folders etc to make one so you could sent them a drawing to get a price. Don't know about Amari, but ask.

Prices - ouch...... 8 x 4 x 1/4 for Makrolon is getting close to £200 a sheet, where as the other stuff is not quite half price.

____________________________________________________
*Steve 
aka A very wild....wild camper*
.
Click here for my van website!
.









_I do like a bit of feed back to my posts please_
____________________________________________________


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Cant ask my neighbour what it is, as he is away at the moment but it didnt frost or anything when the heat was applied


----------

